# The 240 gods must hate me



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I drove the car to Arizona this weekend to visit my GF

Had some issues getting the car started once I was there, was thinking it was the heat. Checked the oil (had it changed 1000 miles ago) and I was short 3 quarts :thumbdwn: and it was a little watery but I didn't pay attention to that. So I put oil in thinking the heat is just making the viscousity go, so I put in thicker oil. Then, the car wouldn't start at all, I mean it was 5 maybe 10 mins of cranking on it before it would start. Then it hit me, Head Gasket.....

Check the plugs, the radiator.......Oil and coolant everywhere. I blew the head gasket. Looks like I'm getting a motor swap sooner then I thought. and it looks like I am going to Fueled performance to get it done. Since the car is in arizona now.... :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear that......the all mighty GODS have punished you for maybe a previous SIN......did you own a HONDA before the 240sx? or did you dissed your 240? The GODS have taken action and now you must pay the price... :fluffy:


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes I confess, I was a honda owner, but I never, NEVER, put neons on it, I was poor, it was college, the accord was free!!!

I will make amends to the 240 God by doing the engine swap now. And riding my bicycle to work for the next 2 months untill the car is ready.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

at least youll get a nice workout everyday  ....hope it isnt too far to work for ya. how much is your swap gonna cost? you were goin for SR right?or were you gettin something else


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

augimatic said:


> Yes I confess, I was a honda owner, but I never, NEVER, put neons on it, I was poor, it was college, the accord was free!!!
> 
> I will make amends to the 240 God by doing the engine swap now. And riding my bicycle to work for the next 2 months untill the car is ready.


GOOD! :thumbup: you need tu SUFFER a bit.....and repay your SIN that way, about the engine swap try to get a DE instead of the E......or get a JDM engine which ever fits your budget. And yeah hope work is FAR. LOL!


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Kelso said:


> at least youll get a nice workout everyday  ....hope it isnt too far to work for ya. how much is your swap gonna cost? you were goin for SR right?or were you gettin something else


I'm talking to these guys in Arizona about getting the work done. It's Opium's shop or where he works. And they are talking about the RB20DET. It's the same or less then the SR20DET swap, But I have concerns whether or not I want the power or the weight of the engine, know what I mean? Plus it's harder to get RB parts if it breaks vs. SR parts are all over CALI. So I'm talking to them now.

Work is 3 miles away. :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

augimatic said:


> Work is 3 miles away. :thumbup:



Excellent.......SUFFER in the heat! :fluffy:


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Loki said:


> Excellent.......SUFFER in the heat! :fluffy:


LOL, dude I live by the beach and work by the beach......I'll go and suffer in the sweltering 70 that it is everyday here.  


But...um, I will just shut up now and do my penence.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

that sucks man, but at least u getting a SR20DET or a RB20det :thumbup: . And next time check your car before u go on long distance trips lol . Before i go anywere far i make sure my car is top condition. And that sucks u have to ride your bike, but look at this way u might lose some wieght in the process :thumbup: :cheers: :fluffy: And when u get your car back, cruise out to the valley and we can compare cars lol  jk just cruise out here and we can do some cayon driving with like 3 240's and an a 400hp EVO lol :thumbup: . :fluffy: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^I wanna see too. I should have my roll cage done by then, so it will be all the more fun


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I take it the Evo is in front....LOL

Okay Guys, I don't know why I'm gonna say this, I know I'm gonna get flamed and I know the guys at fueled performance is gonna flame me too.

My girl took my car to a mech yesterday. He said there was no head gasket problem. I asked about the coolent on the plugs and he said that wasn't coolent. And in fact what I thought was oil in the radiator was not oil but just dirty coolent. I thought the guy I brought it from a month ago had all that done.... In fact the problem he said was that I was at 2100 feet above sea level and that it was 110 in Tucson over the weekend. My car which hangs in Torrance or by redondo beach most of the time wasn't ready the climate change. I had what he calls...Vapor lock. I thought that only happens in carbed cars. Any way, I don't know who to believe, the mech she took him too is really good from what I hear. My car sat in the shade at my girls for 24 and started right up, no smoke, no nothing. Was running fine. If it were the head gasket it would have still had the problems right?

I feel like an idiot. My car is in Arizona, and I'm riding my bike to work.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Vapor Lock - This is an unwanted condition where bubbles of air form in the fuel line caused by boiling or vaporizing of the fuel in the lines from excess heat. The boiling will interfere with the movement of the fuel and the air bubbles which form will in some cases, completely stop the flow. Sometimes it will cause the float chamber to overflow which floods the carburetor and result in an over-rich mixture that can cause stalling of the engine when the accelerator is depressed. Fuels containing alcohol have lower boiling points and many old-car owners have installed more-powerful electric fuel pumps which overcome vapor lock tendencies of these fuels by pushing them through the air bubble. A wet rag will cool the line and get rid of the problem. To prevent the problem in hot weather, some mechanics wrap tinfoil around the fuel lines to reflect the heat away.


so to fix this even though i only thought of vapor lock to be in the carbs, but isnt a carb just like an intake manifold and fule injectors it all does the smae thing? or i am kinda not right lol. 

so what i have seen th fix this is to...

more powerful fuel pump
wrap the fuel lines
change the type of gas used
move the fuel lines away form other hot pipes

so that should help out, the fuel pump might be a good thing to do since your looking into swaping the motor anyways youll need it eventualy


----------



## JDMenterprise (Jun 8, 2004)

240god? If anything, the goddess, not god, would be Silvia, she owns 240 and everything s13, 14 and 15. Your 240 god is a fraud.



Jones


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Goddess :fluffy:


----------



## JDMenterprise (Jun 8, 2004)

Loki said:


> Goddess :fluffy:


So you are in Tracy, CA. Watch out, your mere 240 will be set on a silver platter.



Jones


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

JDMenterprise said:


> So you are in Tracy, CA. Watch out, your mere 240 will be set on a silver platter.
> 
> 
> 
> Jones


LOL!? i didnt get you? dont tell me your a 209 area bro?!


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

JDMenterprise said:


> 240god? If anything, the goddess, not god, would be Silvia, she owns 240 and everything s13, 14 and 15. Your 240 god is a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> Jones


Where did you get your KA-T done and do you have pics? It'd be cool to see em.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i feel that dude is Honda Hater


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

so whos from tracy besides you raul...hahah i dont care about you :dumbass: hahaha :fluffy:


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Loki said:


> LOL!? i didnt get you? dont tell me your a 209 area bro?!


Uh Oh!!, another 240 in tracy, Ca....... Dun! Dun! Dunnnn!!
:cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> so whos from tracy besides you raul...hahah i dont care about you :dumbass: hahaha :fluffy:


i know you dont care about me


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

augimatic said:


> and I know the guys at fueled performance is gonna flame me too.



Ehh.. no sweat off my ass!  haha. We'll still be here when your ready :fluffy:


----------

